# Apache Dip



## Bangbang (Dec 2, 2004)

Apache Dip 

2 cans creamed corn 
1/2 teaspoon red pepper 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
small onion chopped very fine 
6 slices bacon cooked drained and crumbled(do not cook to long...it should be cooked but a bit on the limp side 
combine the ingredients and cook over medium flame till thickend a bit and sever with corn chip. 

Let me know how it turns out. I just now made it up.


----------



## MJ (Dec 4, 2004)

Did you invent this? Sounds good. How about adding some cheese


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 5, 2004)

What about cream cheese MJ?

Sounds great Bang!!!!!


----------



## Bangbang (Dec 7, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> What about cream cheese MJ?
> 
> Sounds great Bang!!!!!



I guess you could add some finely shredded cheddar cheese. Hey how about some drained green chilis?


----------



## Bangbang (Dec 7, 2004)

MJ said:
			
		

> Did you invent this? Sounds good. How about adding some cheese



Yep! I just made it up.


----------



## middie (Dec 7, 2004)

bang it does sound yummy to me


----------



## Bangbang (Dec 8, 2004)

middie said:
			
		

> bang it does sound yummy to me



You seem yummy to me.


----------



## middie (Dec 8, 2004)

you're so sweet lol


----------



## crewsk (Dec 9, 2004)

Bang, that sounds really good, thanks!


----------

